# Differences in Housing Sizes



## Azmodeus_WG (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey all,

Just wanted to know, what exactly is the difference between a Studio and a 1 B/R ? How big is a 1 B/R usually? or a Studio for that matter? If anyone has an idea on square footage for rental properties, it will help me make a better decision about what I want when I get there.

thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

They vary hugely!

The agents will give you an indication of the square footage of any properties.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> They vary hugely!
> 
> The agents will give you an indication of the square footage of any properties.



I also dont know...but they do vary a lot.
Basically in a studio app., everything is in 1 big room, whereas with a 1 bed, at least its a separate room for the sleeping quarters.

You will find big and small versions of them both on the market


----------



## Azmodeus_WG (Mar 18, 2008)

Ohh okay, So, 1 Bedroom is definately what I want, great thanks.. I gotta find housing for May 1st!


----------

